# Plauderei über ein Buch



## nielk (7 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*

_[Abschweifung abgetrennt (bh): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165324#post165324 ]_

Heute möchte ich einmal auf die Literaturquelle hinweisen, die allen sicher weiterhelfen wird. 
"Grundwissen des Internetrechts, Erläuterungen mit Urteilsbezügen,  Schaubildern und Übersichten" von Prof. Dr. Volker Haug (ISBN 3-17-018193-9 für die Bibliothekausleihe) 
Außerdem findet man in diesem Buch auch, daß er für Staats-, Verwaltungs- und Internetrecht an der Universität Stuttgart tätig ist.

Er schreibt dort auf der Seite 6,  V. Fazit, Punkt 2 : "Das Internetrecht ist kein eigenständiges Rechtsgebiet. Es gibt zwar "online-spzifische" Regelungen (v.a. TKG, TDG, MDStV), aber die meisten der im Interent  auftretenden Rechtsfragen gehören zu den klassischen Rechtsgebieten, die dann unter dem "Internet-Blickwinkel" betrachtet werden"

Also inbesondere das Zivilrecht (BGB), das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) und Verbraucherschutzrecht, wie man dort auf den Seite 6 und 7 nachlesen kann und wie ich meine das Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB), weil es sich  um Dienstleistungen handelt und AGBGesetz, weil es eben auch eigene  AGB´s von Firmen gibt, die ich mir in jedem Fall jetzt immer ausdrucken werde.

Es handelt sich hier lediglich um eine Information als Informationsvermittler für Betroffene von [...].


_[Unpassende Firmenbezüge entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*

Hmm, dass auch im Internet die normalen zivilrechtlichen Regeln gelten ist nicht so grundlegend neue Erkenntnis, dass ich mir deswegen ein Buch anschaffe.


----------



## nielk (8 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dass auch im Internet die normalen zivilrechtlichen Regeln gelten ist nicht so grundlegend neue Erkenntnis, dass ich mir deswegen ein Buch anschaffe.




Siehe ISBN für die BIBLIOTHEK


----------



## PremKavi (9 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*

Also inbesondere das Zivilrecht (BGB), das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) und Verbraucherschutzrecht, wie man dort auf den Seite 6 und 7 nachlesen kann und wie ich meine das Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB), weil es sich  um Dienstleistungen handelt und AGBGesetz, weil es eben auch eigene  AGB´s von Firmen gibt, die ich mir in jedem Fall jetzt immer ausdrucken werde.

Das Wettbewerbsrecht ist für den privaten User ebenso uninteressant wie das HGB. Das könnten sich höchstens andere Provider zunutze machen, wenn Teile des Angebotes von [...] gegen entsprechende Bestimmungen verstoßen sollten.
Inwieweit das Ausdrucken von AGB einen Beweis darstellt, sei dahingestellt. Denn ich kann eine Webseite, bevor ich sie ausdrucke, in jedem Editor beliebig verändern. Dasselbe gilt für das Abspeichern einer Webseite. Sinnvoller scheint mir dann schon ein Bildschirm Foto, auf dem auch die Adresszeile des Browsers zu sehen ist. Hier dürften Manipulationen nur schwer möglich sein und daher die Beweiskraft viel höher. Idealerweise noch mit der aktuellen Datumsanzeige im Bild, obwohl die bereits wieder beliebig manipuliert werden kann. Wenn es überhaupt einen zulässigen Beweis für das Aussehen einer Webseite zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gibt, dann wohl nur der Screenshot.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (9 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*

Mit dem korrekten Zitieren habe ich noch Probleme. Sorry. Was steht mir da in meinem eigenen Board noch alles bevor?!


----------



## SEP (9 September 2006)

*Aw: [...]*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Inwieweit das Ausdrucken von AGB einen Beweis darstellt, sei dahingestellt. Denn ich kann eine Webseite, bevor ich sie ausdrucke, in jedem Editor beliebig verändern. Dasselbe gilt für das Abspeichern einer Webseite. Sinnvoller scheint mir dann schon ein Bildschirm Foto, auf dem auch die Adresszeile des Browsers zu sehen ist. Hier dürften Manipulationen nur schwer möglich sein und daher die Beweiskraft viel höher. Idealerweise noch mit der aktuellen Datumsanzeige im Bild, obwohl die bereits wieder beliebig manipuliert werden kann. Wenn es überhaupt einen zulässigen Beweis für das Aussehen einer Webseite zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gibt, dann wohl nur der Screenshot.


Wer muss denn beweisen?



P.S.: Zitate entweder durch Button "Zitieren" oder durch Tippen der Befehle [noparse]





> Zitattext


[/noparse] ...


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*

Das gesamte Online Angebot sowohl für einen Testzugang wie auch den eigentlichen Vertragsschluss zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung muss von demjenigen bewiesen werden, der sich darauf beruft.
Ergeben sich durch mittlerweile an dem Online Angebot vorgenommene Änderungen Verschlechterungen für den Besteller, ist auch dieser beweispflichtig.
Sei es, dass das urspüngliche Angebot unzulässige Überraschungsklauseln enthielt, die den Vertrag als solchen anfechtbar gemacht hätten oder irgend ein anderer Umstand.
Schließe ich schriftlich einen Vertrag, habe ich die schriftlichen Unterlagen des Vertragspartners als Beweis, als da sind nicht nur Antrag und AGB, sondern auch die zum Zeitpunkt des Vertrages gültigen Prospekte, mit denen Produkt oder Dienstleistung nicht nur beworben, sondern auch beschrieben werden. Diese Beschreibungen sind, selbst wenn ihnen in den AGB widersprochen werden sollte, ebenfalls Vertragsgegenstand.
Welchen Beweis habe ich bei Online Angeboten?


----------



## KatzenHai (11 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Das gesamte Online Angebot sowohl für einen Testzugang wie auch den eigentlichen Vertragsschluss zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung muss von demjenigen bewiesen werden, der sich darauf beruft.
> Ergeben sich durch mittlerweile an dem Online Angebot vorgenommene Änderungen Verschlechterungen für den Besteller, ist auch dieser beweispflichtig.


Das erste stimmt - beim zweiten habe ich Zweifel ...

Es gibt Gesetzesregelungen, die immer dann gelten, wenn
a) sie nicht abbedungen werden können/dürfen, oder
b) keine wirksame andere Regelung vereinbart ist.

Der Richter prüft (hoffentlich vom RA unterstützt) a) von Amts wegen aus Kommentaren und Vor-Urteilen.
b) muss von dem vorgetragen werden, der es braucht, also hier von dem, der etwas günstigeres wünscht als nach Gesetz gültig.
Dürfte meistens den betreffen, der eine vertragliche Klausel (Laufzeit, Entgeltlichkeit usw.) braucht, also den Unternehmer.

So what?


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*

Es soll tatsächlich solche Richter geben. Die haben aber ausgesprochenen Seltenheitswert.
Ergeben sich durch mittlerweile vorgenommene Änderungen des Online Angebotes irgendwelche Verschlechterungen für den Verbraucher, ist der sehr wohl dafür beweispflichtig, das er den Vertrag zu anderen Bedingungen abgeschlossen hatte.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Ergeben sich durch mittlerweile vorgenommene Änderungen des Online Angebotes irgendwelche Verschlechterungen für den Verbraucher, ist der sehr wohl dafür beweispflichtig, das er den Vertrag zu anderen Bedingungen abgeschlossen hatte.


Sorry, aber: *Das ist Plumpaquatsch!*

Wo hast du denn solches her?


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*

Liegt die Beweislast etwa umgekehrt?
Muss der Anbieter beweisen, dass alle Bedingungen nebst Beschreibungen eines Vertragsangebotes bereits bei Abschluss des Vertrages galten?


----------



## KatzenHai (12 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über ein Buch*

Allerdings, Cleverle!

Das fängt mit dem notwendigen Beweis an, dass *diese* AGBs Vertragsgegenstand sind, nicht irgendwelche.


----------

